# Breeder in Denton,tx,



## Sharakin54 (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this breeder, website looks promising, any comments welcomed


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if it's the same one i think it is, do a search by kennel name. i believe there have been comments in the past by some pf members.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see the name in your post


----------



## Sharakin54 (Nov 1, 2014)

Alegro, will have red miniatures in jam. just wondering if any of u have any knowledge of them


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Yummy.


----------



## Sharakin54 (Nov 1, 2014)

Meant January, not jam, my fingers don't always hit the right keys lol


----------

